# Guess What? FREEDOM IS NOT FREE AND IT IS HARD, DANGEROUS AND SCARY...



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

But FREEDOM is the most wonderful thing, comparable to nothing.

All of this nonsense going on in the world, snowflakes and retards pandering to every last whim of the socialists/commies. All of their snowflake followers are clueless about real freedom.

This will not end well for the unprepared.

This, I shit you not.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Slippy said:


> But FREEDOM is the most wonderful thing, comparable to nothing.
> 
> All of this nonsense going on in the world, snowflakes and retards pandering to every last whim of the socialists/commies. All of their snowflake followers are clueless about real freedom.
> 
> ...


Truer words were never spoken. :vs_cool:

And with that.... :vs_wave:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Something wicked this way comes, and grows nearer by the day. Be prepared, be ready.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Today they pull down statues, tomorrow it'll be the churches. We need heros right now that will put a stop to this.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Ultimate prep? Be in a state of grace and stay there!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TheVenerableSage said:


> I would gladly give up (and I think most other people would too) freedom to achieve a safer, more inclusive society.
> Besides, in a true communist or socialist society, why would one need to prep for anything?


Yup. You are a troll.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

TheVenerableSage said:


> What, I'm a troll because I don't agree with your ideals? How's that make sense?


I can't wait to hear more of your ideas!


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Troll! If you think communism and socialism is so wonderful, then why are you still here? MOVE! Lots of other countries in the world that fit your ideals.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I can't wait to hear more of your ideas!


 @TheVenerableSage I'm with Slippy. This could be interesting. :vs_lol:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

TheVenerableSage said:


> What, I'm a troll because I don't agree with your ideals? How's that make sense?


You're a troll because you come here and the FIRST THING YOU DEMAND is WE CHANGE FOR YOU.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> You're a troll because you come here and the FIRST THING YOU DEMAND is WE CHANGE FOR YOU.


Why do hippies always want us to change our entire outlook on life when they cannot even be bothered to bathe and change their clothes once in a while?

(And some folks still wonder why I like to punch hippies...)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TheVenerableSage said:


> What, I'm a troll because I don't agree with your ideals? How's that make sense?


Do we sound like a bunch of people who are interested in Communism? Nope; you knew that. You are t here about prepping. You are here for trolling. You might just be starting off in the world but most of us have been dealing with humanity for many decades. As I said, you aren't even a good troll. Too wet behind the ears.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Do we sound like a bunch of people who are interested in Communism? Nope; you knew that. You are t here about prepping. You are here for trolling. You might just be starting off in the world but most of us have been dealing with humanity for many decades. As I said, you aren't even a good troll. Too wet behind the ears.


Doesn't even have a clue of how to be a good troll. Trolling requires skill! This dip shit hasn't made it past first base.

Zzzzz Zzzzz Zzzzz yup I'm bored.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

TheVenerableSage said:


> So you're for freedom, just not the freedom to express myself on this forum? The Constrolltution guaranteed my privilege to freedom of speech. I realise that this doesn't necesarrily cover private forums like this, but still thats pretty hypocritical.


Actually y'all are the people who started banning free speech. Rioting and burning when a speaker shows up on a college campus who doesn't fit the narrative.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TheVenerableSage said:


> So you're for freedom, just not the freedom to express myself on this forum? The Constrolltution guaranteed my privilege to freedom of speech. I realise that this doesn't necesarrily cover private forums like this, but still thats pretty hypocritical.


You aren't here for free speech. You are here to instigate.

Seems you are now wasting my time. I was waiting for your profound thoughts in alternative energy which is why you came here, it it seems you lied.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

So you came in our world and start your trolling. That makes me come up with some conclusions.
1. You get butt-hurt waaaay to easily.
2. You fell for this social justice BS.
3. You live in a basement.
4. You do not own property.
5. You have not worked a real job for more than 6 months at a time.
6. Because of some BS ideology that was spoon fed to you because of a lack of critical thinking skills, you think we owe you something.

Keep on with your libtard ideals... were still laughing troll!


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

TheVenerableSage said:


> So you're for freedom, just not the freedom to express myself on this forum? The Constrolltution guaranteed my privilege to freedom of speech. I realise that this doesn't necesarrily cover private forums like this, but still thats pretty hypocritical.


In your first post in the into thread you suggested banning people here that you feel are extremists. "That's pretty hypocritical". (Your quote)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TheVenerableSage said:


> I didn't say I was against any of those things. I was simply pointing out the hypocrisy of threatening to ban me for giving my opinion ON A THREAD ABOUT FREEDOM.


Threat? Sister, you don't know me. I have this button. I call it the Nuke Button. You and all evidence of you being here will be wiped out.

I like nukes, by the way. See, after you nuke commies you can shoot them in the dark. Seems we had a cadence that said as much in 1982, anyway.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

TheVenerableSage said:


> I didn't say I was against any of those things. I was simply pointing out the hypocrisy of threatening to ban me for giving my opinion ON A THREAD ABOUT FREEDOM.


C'mon @VaginalSage

You can do better than that! I'm in your corner, step it up!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

So, if everyone thinks YOU are a POS, does a snow flake care?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TheVenerableSage said:


> I would gladly give up (and I think most other people would too) freedom to achieve a safer, more inclusive society.
> Besides, in a true communist or socialist society, why would one need to prep for anything?


There is one glaring flaw in your "pink" worldview... You do not have the right, nor the ability to give up MY freedom.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Well. That was refreshing!


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

POOF! Vanished into thin air!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

No, you don't get something for nothing 
You can't have freedom for free 
You won't get wise 
With the sleep still in your eyes&#8230;

Rush. Something for nothing


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> POOF! Vanished into thin air!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Just my opinion but I think a lot of people are falling for the trap.

It's like a magician using slight of hand. We are watching the wrong hand as the other manipulates at will. We need to stop looking at the bright shiny object and focus on what is trying to strangle us.

Here is a crude tree diagram of what we are dealing with. We seem to only be focusing on the bottom two when it is really the top one that we need to eradicate.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Just my opinion but I think a lot of people are falling for the trap.
> 
> It's like a magician using slight of hand. We are watching the wrong hand as the other manipulates at will. We need to stop looking at the bright shiny object and focus on what is trying to strangle us.
> 
> ...


Your diagram would look better with each group hanging from a tree.JMHO


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> Today they pull down statues, tomorrow it'll be the churches. We need heros right now that will put a stop to this.


Bishops? Diddling little bois, ~1/2 of them Annie. They will meet Lucifer

And I'm catholic, and love my church.

Shitheads come to deface my church will be met not kidde gloves.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> Just my opinion but I think a lot of people are falling for the trap.
> 
> It's like a magician using slight of hand. We are watching the wrong hand as the other manipulates at will. We need to stop looking at the bright shiny object and focus on what is trying to strangle us.
> 
> ...


My brother, you have hit the nail squarely on the head.


----------



## tirnan (Jun 18, 2020)

A Watchman said:


> There is one glaring flaw in your "pink" worldview... You do not have the right, nor the ability to give up MY freedom.


That is the part they never understood, because they place low value on their freedoms (or see them as a hinderance), they place no value on ours. I fought for their right to express stupidity, but I don't have to listen to it. That is another nuance they never seem to understand.

_"I would gladly give up (and I think most other people would too) freedom to achieve a safer, more inclusive society.
Besides, in a true communist or socialist society, why would one need to prep for anything?"_

I fear the next generation may actually buy into this. Centralized socialist education leads to a generation that will give up their freedoms for some crumbs of "social justice". I just hope and pray that we can somehow insert ideals like accountability, responsibility, and respect for people and property back into the things young people learn. If they learned to respect others and create opportunities, they would do more good than anything they are doing now.

The second sentence is self fulfilling prophecy. Those dumb enough to wait for socialism to save them, deserve the "rescue" they get. Read about the Socialist response in Wuhan to the COVID outbreak to see how they value the individual contributor.

Sorry for reviving the topic. I just found that idea to be intellectually repugnant.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

tirnan said:


> That is the part they never understood, because they place low value on their freedoms (or see them as a hinderance), they place no value on ours. I fought for their right to express stupidity, but I don't have to listen to it. That is another nuance they never seem to understand.
> 
> _"I would gladly give up (and I think most other people would too) freedom to achieve a safer, more inclusive society.
> Besides, in a true communist or socialist society, why would one need to prep for anything?"_
> ...


In a way, she is correct.

The old Soviet Union made the cost of everything real low.

The issue with that is there was no incentive to produce much. Hence even though the cost of a loaf of bread was dirt cheap, there were still very long lines to get basics like bread as no one had the incentive to work hard so little was produced.

One thing she failed to mention, and this has happened to all totalitarian regimes, the first thing they do is eliminate all opposition. Mass extermination to be more precise. I don't know if y'all are familiar with Deagel but they forecast for the intelligence services. The quote below is from January. The link to this is below the quote.



> Few people know of this website and even more claim the organization doesn't legitimately exist at all. Despite the overwhelming suppression of its significance, WikiLeaks documents have revealed it was legitimately used as reference material in a Stratfor report on the technological capabilities of The People's Republic of North Korea


https://thewatchtowers.org/deagel-a...ts-massive-global-depopulation-50-80-by-2025/

That list was done somewhere around 2003. Below is the updated link that was the updated forecast from 2017 and showing again the forecast for 2025.

United States of America

To see the link for all the countries go to the bottom on the right and click on countries under other info. It's pretty amazing. The funny thing is that both China and Russia have little to no change. Go figure.


----------

